# Piaggio MP3 Hybrid



## Josefmifsud1974 (Sep 29, 2017)

We are looking to find a solution for the battery pack fitted on this unit,t o replace the cells and initialize the battery. If any one had any work done on these units will be of great help.
A thread in batteries and management has also been started and there is a lot more information to view.it would be of interest to get the most available help and ideas.

I thanks everyone for there time and knowledge.


----------

